# خيام أوروبية للإيجار خيام للبيع خيام ألمانية خيام المنيوم خيام فاخرة



## ام دانه الرياض (6 مايو 2012)

خيام أوروبية للإيجار والبيع خيام ألمانية وتجهيز المعارض والمناسبات بارتشن معارض ومهرجانات











خيام أوروبية للإيجار خيام للبيع خيام ألمانية خيام المنيوم خيام فاخرة خيام ملكية وتجهيز المعارض والمناسبات بارتشن معارض ومهرجانات كل هذه الخدمات لدى مؤسسة الخيام العصرية تقدم مؤسستنا لعملائها خدمات على مستوى عالي في مجال المعارض وتشتمل خدماتنا على : ادارة المعرض : تقوم مؤسستنا بتخصيص مهندس ذو خبرة عالية لإدارة جميع مراحل المشروع من تأمين القاعات سواء كانت مراكز المعارض أو قاعات الفنادق أوالقاعات المتنقلة (الخيام الأوروبية)ومتابعة جميع الاعمال بصورة احترافية. تنفيذ المعارض : يقوم فريق المحترفون ببناء المعرض وتنفيذه وذلك حسب متطلبات الحدث التركيب والتسليم : يقوم الفريق الفني بتجميع وتركيب القاعات المتنقلة في مكان الحدث والتقيد بالتسليم في الوقت المحدد . للاتصال: 0549873134
0596660904 الموقع الالكتروني Al Asria Tents Email:[email protected]


----------



## tjarksa (7 مايو 2012)

*رد: خيام أوروبية للإيجار خيام للبيع خيام ألمانية خيام المنيوم خيام فاخرة*

الله يوففك يارب .


----------

